# Wild Turkey "Ruffles" Feathers.....



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Wild turkeys are making a comeback in New Jersey!

To read the article, click on the link:

http://www.bergen.com/page.php?qstr...lRUV5eTY2ODcxNDkmeXJpcnk3ZjcxN2Y3dnFlZUVFeXkz

These guys better make like an egg and beat it come November! LOL  

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Lin, 

A couple of companion links w/some interesting info.

http://www.esf.edu/pubprog/brochure/turkey/turkey.htm

http://www.goveg.com/feat/TurkeysLife/?c=154

http://www.michigandnr.com/publicat...andowners_Guide/Species_Mgmt/Wild_Turkeys.htm

fp


----------

